

How do Mac guys try new software now?  - dsdirect
http://www.webjives.org/how-do-mac-guys-try-new-software-now

======
kls
The Mac store does not preclude developers from distributing they product
independent of the mac store. While I do think it is strange that demos and
trials are unavailable via the app store, they are still available from the
developers own distribution channel.

~~~
jonhendry
You can do free light versions, and non-free pro versions, and that sort of
thing.

Autodesk SketchBook Express is free, SketchBook Pro is $30 or thereabouts.

